# Free Greek lessons in Thessaloniki



## bobster112 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, Dose anyone know of any schools in or around thessaloniki that offer Free Greek lessons? I can speak limited Greek but would benifit from some lessons too?????
Thanks


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

bobster112 said:


> Hi, Dose anyone know of any schools in or around thessaloniki that offer Free Greek lessons? I can speak limited Greek but would benifit from some lessons too?????
> Thanks


No. Absolutely.


----------

